# A1 rabbit body measurements needed!!



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey there folks... I am in the process of rebuilding the frame on my wabbit on the passenger where the torsion beam bolts up... To see what I mean click on my signature link to my thread build. Fourth page...
Anyway I have a new piece of metal, and it needs to be welded into the correct position... I am also replacing the support piece underneath it as well. So when it is all said and done I wanted to make sure that the torsion beam will be bolted in the correct position.
Randy from NJ MotorWerks told me bolt the torsion beam on one side, and use the measurement from hub to hub, but I also need height as well.
Thanks for any ideas/ information...
cj


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: A1 rabbit body measurements needed!! (deepgrooves74)*

Ok, so I guess noone has this information...
I was told by Randy Lawson that it would be in Rabbit manuals from the manufacturer... just basic information. I know this stuff is available...
Anyone??
Bump for me...!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: A1 rabbit body measurements needed!! (deepgrooves74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepgrooves74* »_Ok, so I guess noone has this information...
I was told by Randy Lawson that it would be in Rabbit manuals from the manufacturer... just basic information. I know this stuff is available...
Anyone??
Bump for me...!!

Get a Bentley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: A1 rabbit body measurements needed!! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Get a Bentley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man... here is the link to the other thread I statred to be able to continue this conversation...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4319314


----------

